# Manuelli



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I really like the looks of the manuelli. I was wondering if anybody has ever kept more than one of them in the same tank? You dont hear to much about them on this site, so I was just curious. (Plus I have 2 empty tanks







)


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

you dont hear about that b/c they are an expensive hard to find fish, that cannot be in a tank together at all

also high maintenence, need lots of oxygen


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have always wanted to try this, but at the moment they are just to hard to get in the UK and cost a fortune when they are available its just not worth risking!


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

I tried three 4 inchers in a 125 over several months, one was killed, then I separated the other two as one was beating the crap out of the third. I sold the better one, kept one that is now in the 75.

I'm sure anyone else that tries this will experience the same. I was told by Wayne that he experienced the same with a group of 6 or 7, and eventually most were killed.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

mr limpet said:


> I tried three 4 inchers in a 125 over several months, one was killed, then I separated the other two as one was beating the crap out of the third. I sold the better one, kept one that is now in the 75.
> 
> I'm sure anyone else that tries this will experience the same. I was told by Wayne that he experienced the same with a group of 6 or 7, and eventually most were killed.
> [snapback]1018721[/snapback]​


Actually, most were not killed but they all suffered severe injuries only after a day so I separated all of them with some not ever recovering at all. I find this species does not handle fin and bite damages very well,even minor ones.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Actually, most were not killed but they all suffered severe injuries only after a day so I separated all of them with some not ever recovering at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the tank set-up...size, decor, etc?

BTW- Sorry to hear they didnt survive


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> mr limpet said:
> 
> 
> > I tried three 4 inchers in a 125 over several months, one was killed, then I separated the other two as one was beating the crap out of the third. I sold the better one, kept one that is now in the 75.
> ...


Yes, now I remember correctly. Thanks, Wayne.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Gigante Pirana said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, most were not killed but they all suffered severe injuries only after a day so I separated all of them with some not ever recovering at all.
> ...


I know you're asking Wayne, but I'll give you mine, too.

I tried to set up three distinct hiding places, using plastic plants and driftwood, equally spaced in the 125. I used a Fluval 404 and a powerhead for circulation. There was always live fish in the tank, rosies, minnows and/or goldfish. The manueli were all around four inches TL.

It worked during the lighted periods, but when the lights went out, all three congregated in the open areas and sliced and diced each other. These fish are amazingly quick, more so than any serrasalmus that I've observed. I left them together only a few days, less than a week.

It was ugly.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The previous owner of my Manueli kept him with another specimen of equal size (back then they were about 4" TL) in a 50g (40x16x20"). My fish got beaten senseless all the time, and even after long periods of being divided they started again as soon as it was removed (so he sold the one I own now).
My Manueli has recovered fully, but still has a massive scar on top of his head to back up his story. Also, when I got him, he had less than 50% of the finnage he now has.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

So I think I found my answer. Dont try it. They are an awesome looking fish, to bad you couldnt have a tank full of them


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I might try it if i had 1000 gallon tank


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The previous owner of my Manueli kept him with another specimen of equal size (back then they were about 4" TL) in a 50g (40x16x20"). My fish got beaten senseless all the time, and even after long periods of being divided they started again as soon as it was removed (so he sold the one I own now).
> My Manueli has recovered fully, but still has a massive scar on top of his head to back up his story. Also, when I got him, he had less than 50% of the finnage he now has.
> [snapback]1019997[/snapback]​


but ur manny still looks badass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > The previous owner of my Manueli kept him with another specimen of equal size (back then they were about 4" TL) in a 50g (40x16x20"). My fish got beaten senseless all the time, and even after long periods of being divided they started again as soon as it was removed (so he sold the one I own now).
> ...


Yeah, he has healed up nicely indeed


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Why risk it. A manny is a niiiice looking piranha. No need to run tests to see if they can be in the same tank because your risking killing one of them. If you wanted to do that you could send one to MN to me... Id love the gift :-D


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i wouldn't advise it i have been trying to cohabitate things with my manny from day one, they all end up as snacks

Some of the things i have tried are dianos, convict, 3 exos, a gold fish left over from cycling, and some sort of fresh water shrimp, i think it was called a bamboo shrip or something like that,


----------

